# Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth > Die Bielefeld-Verschwörung



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,425949,00.html
die Spekulationen sind ja ganz niedlich, seltsam ist, dass der weiße Fleck erst ab der nächsten Vergrößerungsstufe in Google Earth  auftaucht


----------



## Heiko (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,425949,00.html
> die Spekulationen sind ja ganz niedlich, seltsam ist, dass der weiße Fleck erst ab der nächsten Vergrößerungsstufe in Google Earth  auftaucht


Da braucht man doch nicht spekulieren.
Das ist eine Außenstelle von Bielefeld. Nix anderes!


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*

Ein Bekannter von mir ist vor Jahren nach Bielefeld gezogen.
Von dem hab ich nie mehr was gehört.......


----------



## Kalle59 (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bekannter von mir ist vor Jahren nach Bielefeld gezogen.
> Von dem hab ich nie mehr was gehört.......



.......und ich bin vor Jahren dort in der Nähe stationiert gewesen, die Einheit ist mittlerweile aufgelöst worden, man hört wohl nur noch schlechtes.......


----------



## Juri (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Da braucht man doch nicht spekulieren.
> Das ist eine Außenstelle von Bielefeld. Nix anderes!


Ich glaube nicht, dass es so einfach ist. Bei Google kann man das wovon "SIE" wollen, dass wir glauben es sei "Bielefeld", erkennen. So doof sind DIE nicht, dass bei einer Aussenstelle von "Bielefeld" diese Tarnung vergessen wird. 

@Plattenputzer: Dein Freund wird einfach anderswohin abgehauen sein. SIE würden nämlich sonst Dir zur Tarnung  Nachrichten von Deinem Freund aus "Bielefeld" zukommen lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bekannter von mir ist vor Jahren nach Bielefeld gezogen.
> Von dem hab ich nie mehr was gehört.......



Bielefeld? Bielefeld gibt es doch gar nicht...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*

längst bekannt und auch von Heiko schon  drauf angespielt  

http://fsinfo.cs.uni-sb.de/~abe/mirrors/bielefeld.html


----------



## SEP (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*

Ich wäre mal in BI gewesen??

Ja klar doch, war ich!!*

*SIE stehen gerade hinter mir, ich muss jetzt gerade mal so tun ...


----------



## DNA2 (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*

Das ist doch alles Halbseidensticker - das wäre ja so, als ob Frau Dr. Oetker mit Vornamen Melitta hieße und eine Miele-Maschine hätte ...

Bi gibt's nicht - sonst gäbe es bestimmt Firmen, die dort sitzen!


----------



## jupp11 (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*

PS: die erste Erwähnung der Nichtexistenz im Forum ist schon sehr lange her... 


Rahmat am 20.03.2003 schrieb:


> (ja, sogar in Bielefeld wird gespiegelt, wo's das doch gar nicht gibt)


----------



## News (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorf  fehlt auf Google Earth*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://fsinfo.cs.uni-sb.de/~abe/mirrors/bielefeld.html


Wobei die alte Tagesschaumeldung auch was hat:
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID3804956_REF1,00.html


----------

